# Italy or Spain?



## Laurenred

Hi - we're considering buying a holiday home in either Spain or Italy (spending 3 months during summer and another few weeks spread over the year (school term breaks). Most of my searches have been in Spain ( looking around Valencia region) but I do like the idea of Italy as well. I've looked up some houses on the internet but then did some research on some of the houses and found that the areas they were in had problems with mafia etc. Ideally, we're looking for a 3 bed house, within 25 min cycle to the coast, and an hour's drive from airport (direct flights from Dublin) all for below Euro 60k (a tall order I know). We'd like to have bars and some social activities that we could go to so not too quiet (we've 5 teenagers to entertain as well). If you were in my shoes, would you choose Italy over Spain and what areas do you think would be best to look at? Many thanks


----------



## NickZ

Six of one half dozen of the other.

The problem is the airport requirements. I think you could hit your budget in Chieti province. Maybe further north along the Adriatic coast.

On this coast near Rome a house will be tough. Plenty of beach area apartments for not much more than your budget but a house would be tough. But you'll have more flights to pick from.

Spain has better beaches.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Spain more for your buck, but bigger risk!


----------



## Laurenred

GeordieBorn said:


> Spain more for your buck, but bigger risk!


Hi GeordieBorn - many thanks for that. There does seem to be a lot of low price houses alright in Spain. In terms of the risk do you mean in terms of buildings that mightn't have planning etc that could be demolished, building conditions etc or are there any other risks might be involved ? Thanks a mill


----------



## Laurenred

NickZ said:


> Six of one half dozen of the other.
> 
> The problem is the airport requirements. I think you could hit your budget in Chieti province. Maybe further north along the Adriatic coast.
> 
> On this coast near Rome a house will be tough. Plenty of beach area apartments for not much more than your budget but a house would be tough. But you'll have more flights to pick from.
> 
> Spain has better beaches.


Thanks NickZ - yeah I think I agree in terms of beaches etc, more flights in Spain and budget might go further on property in Spain. I'll have a look at the regions you mentioned but maybe I'll stick with the original plan of Spain. Many thanks


----------



## GeordieBorn

We made the choice of Italy based on the facts read indicating you were almost in the same position legally as an Italian, whereas Spain you were not. From what you have said you are well aware of the issues. Oddly enough where we live now in a small close of UK bungalows numbering 10, there are for neighbour's with property in Spain (although one has I believe just sold). Our next door neighbour is new and her granddaughter also has a place there, but the guys that lived there before that moved to Spain 2 years back. They have since bought another place there that they rent and are currently looking to sell both to buy somewhere nearer the coast as they are sick of the driving. From discussions, property there is cheap for a reason, like anywhere else (including Italy) if there is a lot on the market prices fall. If you can afford to tie up/lose 60k, then things are a lot easier to decide.


----------



## Laurenred

GeordieBorn said:


> We made the choice of Italy based on the facts read indicating you were almost in the same position legally as an Italian, whereas Spain you were not. From what you have said you are well aware of the issues. Oddly enough where we live now in a small close of UK bungalows numbering 10, there are for neighbour's with property in Spain (although one has I believe just sold). Our next door neighbour is new and her granddaughter also has a place there, but the guys that lived there before that moved to Spain 2 years back. They have since bought another place there that they rent and are currently looking to sell both to buy somewhere nearer the coast as they are sick of the driving. From discussions, property there is cheap for a reason, like anywhere else (including Italy) if there is a lot on the market prices fall. If you can afford to tie up/lose 60k, then things are a lot easier to decide.


That's really interesting thanks  I'm definitely with getting closer to the coast like your neighbours - I hate driving and have to drive everywhere here so a walk (even a long one) to the beach is a definite pull. And you're right re the amount of properties on the market - I'm thinking that unfortunately due to covid, there'll be a lot more houses on the market due to inheritance etc, but that does mean more supply and prices may fall, albeit temporarily. Hope you're enjoying Italy and all is well. Many thanks for the feedback and info


----------



## NickZ

Both Spain and Italy many of the beach front towns are almost purpose built for tourists. Prices on the ones bought for AirBnB tourist type rentals are hurting. There are people that mortgaged themselves thinking tourism was safe. 

The old town centres can be quite a distance from the beach. Think about it. Rome has a beach front. Most tourists don't get within an hour train ride of the beach.


----------



## Laurenred

NickZ said:


> Both Spain and Italy many of the beach front towns are almost purpose built for tourists. Prices on the ones bought for AirBnB tourist type rentals are hurting. There are people that mortgaged themselves thinking tourism was safe.
> 
> The old town centres can be quite a distance from the beach. Think about it. Rome has a beach front. Most tourists don't get within an hour train ride of the beach.


Very true and food for thought. Many thanks for this


----------



## PauloPievese

NickZ said:


> Rome has a beach front.


Presuming you're talking about Ostia, it is, or used to be, on the rail line which is included in your Metro pass.


----------



## Eliora

We found Spain a little easier dealing with the people, a little less expensive and Spanish a little easier than Italian. Here we are in France though. Take my writings with a grain of salt then. Best wishes that all falls nicely into place for yous.


----------



## Laurenred

Eliora said:


> We found Spain a little easier dealing with the people, a little less expensive and Spanish a little easier than Italian. Here we are in France though. Take my writings with a grain of salt then. Best wishes that all falls nicely into place for yous.


Many thanks - from what I've come across, I definitely agree with you. Ironically my dream was always to live in France - did French from an early age and dreamed of being there but the climate and cheaper cost of houses close to the coast entice me more now. Hope la vie en France is going great for you.


----------

